# Alternative Vaping Methods?



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

So I've been watching the tube for vids and stuff of people vaping without the use of a PV!
Like the smoke machine vaping one! I think that guy almost died of NIC levels!

Now as I'm making coffe in my MokaPot ...........
Gotta try and vape the shit out of that MokaPot!!!!

I've got some cylicone tube lying around! maybe hook that up to the spout, wait....... its hot......
ok! hook cylicone tube up to the Mokapot spout! run the tube into a coolerbox filled with ice! hook another tube one the other side of the coolerbox and vape away!!!!

Brain storm of note! gonna try it this week!!!!!




What other alternative methods have you tried?


----------



## drew (17/2/14)

I think I see a slight flaw in the plan... Assuming the mokapot is some type of kettle, what is produced is steam not vapour so when it hits the cold box won't it just turn back into water?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

drew said:


> I think I see a slight flaw in the plan... Assuming the mokapot is some type of kettle, what is produced is steam not vapour so when it hits the cold box won't it just turn back into water?


true ....


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> true ....


NOT TRUE! took a spoon, put a couple of drops of ass juice i've got lying around on it, heated it up with a lighter (neighbors probably think I'm doing heroin) and it started making vapor!


----------



## Spiri (17/2/14)

There is still a flaw, the volume of air in the coolerbox is to high, thus your air to vapour ratio will be extremely high. You will have to fill the coolerbox with vapour before you get a decent hit. I would suggest connecting a copper pipe between the two silicone pipes and keeping the copper pipe submerged in the ice water. This way you will have un diluted vapour coming from the mouth piece/end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## drew (17/2/14)

Oh!!! Just saw that you want to put e-liquid in it and not just vape coffee, LOL. Do this and make a video!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Spiri said:


> There is still a flaw, the volume of air in the coolerbox is to high. You will have to fill the coolerbox with vapour before you get a decent hit. I would suggest connecting a copper pipe between the two silicone pipes and keeping the copper pipe submerged in the ice water. This way you will have un diluted vapour coming from the mouth piece/end.


will try it when I get a chance!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

